# Temperaturas diarias em 2008



## swisspipe (21 Abr 2009 às 13:25)

Olá pessoal,
Chamo-me Fábio, sou de Portalegre e sou novo aqui no forum.
Alguem sabe onde posso arranjar dados (tipo em excel) com as temperaturas diarias em cada distrito no ano de 2008? Já procurei mas esta dificil encontrar.
Abraço a todos e obrigado


----------



## stormy (21 Abr 2009 às 14:44)

vai ao weatheronline escolhe a cidade , o historico, e tens os dados das ultimas 52 semanas


----------



## HotSpot (21 Abr 2009 às 14:50)

Também podes ver aqui:

Ogimet Portalegre

Se quiseres outros dias dias é só mudar a data no link.


----------



## rozzo (21 Abr 2009 às 16:19)

HotSpot disse:


> Também podes ver aqui:
> 
> Ogimet Portalegre
> 
> Se quiseres outros dias dias é só mudar a data no link.



Andava a tentar encontrar esse link há uma eternidade! 

Já agora HotSpot, meteste o link directo para Portalegre, como é o link para o menu antes desse, onde tenha os locais à escolha para visualisar como colocaste??


----------



## AnDré (21 Abr 2009 às 16:44)

rozzo disse:


> Andava a tentar encontrar esse link há uma eternidade!
> 
> Já agora HotSpot, meteste o link directo para Portalegre, como é o link para o menu antes desse, onde tenha os locais à escolha para visualisar como colocaste??




Ogimet Ranking

É só escolheres o país e a data, e depois a estação que quiseres.


----------

